# Hiro in the forrest of Lutterzand



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Yesterday we had good wetter.
We went with Hiro to the "Lutterzand" in the Netherlands.

More picture:

http://picasaweb.google.nl/Hiro.Havanese/Lutterzand010309#


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Beautiful pictures! What a handsome guy Hiro is!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of Hiro and the scenery!
Gina


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

i just love your photos.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What great pictures Ans. Hiro looks like he's having such a good time. I love the picture with the snout full of sand!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Wonderful romps in the sand! I loved your pictures. Hiro looks like a very happy boy.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

looks like you all had a great time!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lovely pictures.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Hiro has the most beautiful eyes*

His natural eye-liner is so perfect.

What is your normal weather for this time of year?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ans~ You never disappoint us w/your pictures! Hiro is so beautiful. I love the shot of his smiling, sandy face :biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Linda

7 or 8 Degrees.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Such gorgeous photos, as always! Pure art. I feel like a get a glimpse of Europe a tourist doesn't usually see. Thanks for posting! Hiro is such a beauty, too!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I just have to ask... why do the Havs on this forum look so beautiful with dirty faces and Max just looks like he has a dirty face! :frusty:


----------

